#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Rapidshare For Every One

## gepachir

Here is a blog that inform Rapidshare premium account updated every day. 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,See More: Rapidshare For Every One

----------


## aliali

OMG, it is working  :Big Grin:

----------


## edson.ortega

Very nice, thanks a lot, a great contribution...

----------


## sharmeen

thank you sir

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## ted.rip@56

many many thanks

----------


## Tyreplier

thanks

----------


## Tony

very thanks

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## alexjhoan

Very tanks

----------


## JEB

Interesting!
thanks

----------


## dony

ok bro..thanks..good sites!!!

----------


## carl duke

Thanks gepachir, pls try this link also



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

have a nice download.See More: Rapidshare For Every One

----------


## gepachir

> Thanks gepachir, pls try this link also
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks carl duke. I will try this link.

Regards,

----------


## bigbrother

Hey, thank you very much. I'm sure this will prove to be very useful.

----------


## kay50

thank you very much bro!

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank you

----------


## tturit

"You want to download the following file:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 104857 KB

You have exceeded the download limit.

Your account is credited with 2.66 Gigabytes per day. 2.66 Gigabytes are equal to 2.660.000.000 Bytes.""



Does anyone know when they start again?

----------


## mbdhanasekaran

thank u very much

----------


## adola_sheemy

all the accounts give this error
"You want to download the following file:

???????????

You have exceeded the download limit.

Your account is credited with 2.66 Gigabytes per day. 2.66 Gigabytes are equal to 2.660.000.000 Bytes.""

how can i use them

----------


## aliali

> all the accounts give this error
> "You want to download the following file:
> 
> ???????????
> 
> You have exceeded the download limit.
> 
> Your account is credited with 2.66 Gigabytes per day. 2.66 Gigabytes are equal to 2.660.000.000 Bytes.""
> 
> how can i use them



u cant use them as the account *quota per day*(Your account is credited with 2.66 Gigabytes per day) has been used up, so keep trying all the accounts until u find a working one,or wait for the next day and try again before sum1 else use it

----------


## masri

very helpfull blog  :Smile:  
thank you bro....
NIce.. very nice..

----------


## riksha

Thank you my friend, for your sharing.

----------


## prasetyohse

thanks...............

----------


## archcharles

Thank you brother, great post

See More: Rapidshare For Every One

----------


## hchugtai

It is not being updated. Please give me a current rapidshare acount please.
Haider

----------


## rachitoza

The website given here is totally fake. All the download links they have uploaded contains same username and passwords. They are just making us fool. There is no way u can get a rapidshare premium account for free. Please do not waste your time by downloading the links given on the website.

----------


## markkit0

may someone sned a count premium of rapidshare plsss,, all these dont work  :Frown:

----------


## rachitoza

> Here is a blog that inform Rapidshare premium account updated every day. 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



This is fake website operating since last many months. They do not offer any account and all the leechers are not in working condition. They are just making us fool and earning money through referrals.

----------


## mkhurram79

Excellent

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks and again thanks

----------


## larbest

Thank You friend Saha Ramdhan KOOM

----------

